# Puppy Party Time!!



## The A Team

You in?

Anyone ready for a puppy party? I live near Long Beach Island in southern NJ. Last year we had lots of SM members!!! It was so much fun meeting up and enjoying the pups and peeps. June is the month this year - so it won't be so stinkin' hot like last year!!! 

Is Saturday or Sunday the best day for you??


So far we have:

Saturday
4th 
11th
18th
25th no good for Tammy (mom2bijou)

Sunday
5th
12th
19th (father's day - probably not a good day to be away from dad)
26th no good for Tammy (mom2bijou)


how about the 11th or 12th??? Saturday or Sunday???


----------



## aprilb

Send me a plane ticket, I'll come!:HistericalSmiley:I would come if I lived closer. It sounds like so much fun.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i would love to go but i dont drive  if one of the nyc girls are going and can get me there , i would so love to go


----------



## mom2bijou

11th or 12th works for me. Might leave Ben home this year  I like Saturdays only b/c I hate leaving early due to work on Monday mornings, but doesn't really matter to me. Just so long as it's not the 25th or 26th LOL! I have alot of demands this year don't I? LOL


----------



## Johita

I prefer Saturdays cause I don't drive either (but am workignon getting my license). I can do the 4th, 11th or 25th (though I would love to see Tammy again). Is it okay if I go pupless this time if I find that Aolani still isn't too comfortabel around many pups in June?


----------



## Bailey&Me

Pat, I would love to come up this year too, if I can! Would it be okay if Bailey came? He's a little bigger than the rest of the fluffs (at close to 12 pounds) but he's played with smaller dogs before and does well with them. I prefer a Saturday too as I'd be driving up from DC.


----------



## The A Team

aprilb said:


> Send me a plane ticket, I'll come!:HistericalSmiley:I would come if I lived closer. It sounds like so much fun.:wub:


oh darn! I wished you lived closer too!! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> i would love to go but i dont drive  if one of the nyc girls are going and can get me there , i would so love to go


Might just happen....



mom2bijou said:


> 11th or 12th works for me. Might leave Ben home this year  I like Saturdays only b/c I hate leaving early due to work on Monday mornings, but doesn't really matter to me. Just so long as it's not the 25th or 26th LOL! I have alot of demands this year don't I? LOL


I'm thinking Saturday, June 11th might be the day.....



Johita said:


> I prefer Saturdays cause I don't drive either (but am workignon getting my license). I can do the 4th, 11th or 25th (though I would love to see Tammy again). Is it okay if I go pupless this time if I find that Aolani still isn't too comfortabel around many pups in June?


Edith, Either way, I hope you can make it :aktion033:



Bailey&Me said:


> Pat, I would love to come up this year too, if I can! Would it be okay if Bailey came? He's a little bigger than the rest of the fluffs (at close to 12 pounds) but he's played with smaller dogs before and does well with them. I prefer a Saturday too as I'd be driving up from DC.


Archie is 11 lbs....they can hang out together :aktion033:


----------



## Orla

Just wanna say hope you have a great puppy party!
I shall enjoy the pics!


----------



## angelgirl599

Saturdays work best for me too! Thanks for organizing this and opening your home to us, Pat!


----------



## mom2bijou

Johita said:


> I prefer Saturdays cause I don't drive either (but am workignon getting my license). I can do the 4th, 11th or 25th (though I would love to see Tammy again). Is it okay if I go pupless this time if I find that Aolani still isn't too comfortabel around many pups in June?


 YES! Want to see you too! I might not bring Benny considering his reactive issues too. I want to enjoy myself this year and not worry about him and his potty mouth. 


Bailey&Me said:


> Pat, I would love to come up this year too, if I can! Would it be okay if Bailey came? He's a little bigger than the rest of the fluffs (at close to 12 pounds) but he's played with smaller dogs before and does well with them. I prefer a Saturday too as I'd be driving up from DC.


 YAH! Nida and Bailey are coming!! :aktion033:


angelgirl599 said:


> Saturdays work best for me too! Thanks for organizing this and opening your home to us, Pat!


 Woohoo!!! Excited to see you again. Should I bring hotdogs again LOL?! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599

mom2bijou said:


> Woohoo!!! Excited to see you again. Should I bring hotdogs again LOL?! :HistericalSmiley:


LOL If you bring Benny, _I'll_ bring the hot dogs :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody

I AM SO READY :chili::chili:
I think Saturday's best too so that we can recuperate on Sunday. :blush: The 11th sounds great to me. I think it might be early enough that my summer work thing won't be full swing travel. Liza - I have my car so you can hop a ride with Tyler and I if you can come down from the Bronx since we'll be traveling south. Can't wait. And Nida -- we'll finally meet. :chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou

angelgirl599 said:


> LOL If you bring Benny, _I'll_ bring the hot dogs :w00t:


 It's a deal girlfriend! He likes turkey ones. :HistericalSmiley:


Snowbody said:


> I AM SO READY :chili::chili:
> I think Saturday's best too so that we can recuperate on Sunday. :blush: The 11th sounds great to me. I think it might be early enough that my summer work thing won't be full swing travel. Liza - I have my car so you can hop a ride with Tyler and I if you can come down from the Bronx since we'll be traveling south. Can't wait. And Nida -- we'll finally meet. :chili::chili:


 Sue...I posted elsewhere but if we can all fit in my SUV, with the dogseats, you are welcome to drive to my house and then we can all go down together. Either way just looking forward to seeing old friends and meet the ones I haven't met yet. :aktion033:

Pat...thank you for doing the 11th! You are the best! 3rd Annual SM Puppy Party....they get better every year!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh Sue that would be wonderful . :wub::wub: Dolce and i would love to go with u & tyler !!!Thanks sooo much . Saturday would also be better for me as Sundays im getting the kids back on track for Monday , im sooo excited , let me know what i can help with ? gas, lunch ? treats ? lol ... and yes i'll make it to the city to u , thats no problem 


Snowbody said:


> I AM SO READY :chili::chili:
> I think Saturday's best too so that we can recuperate on Sunday. :blush: The 11th sounds great to me. I think it might be early enough that my summer work thing won't be full swing travel. Liza - I have my car so you can hop a ride with Tyler and I if you can come down from the Bronx since we'll be traveling south. Can't wait. And Nida -- we'll finally meet. :chili::chili:


----------



## donnad

Hope to make it this year as I was in the hospital last year... Would love to meet everyone!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Wow! Pat - how great that I just join SM and a fluff party's happening almost around the corner from us here in Waretown:chili:! I will _absolutely_ be there with Pearl!!!! (Don't think I could make it if it was Sun., 6/12 - granddaughter's dance recital that day). What do you need us to bring to your house?

(As an aside, Pat: Just registered Pearl at Lucky's - this baby girl needs some batteries run down!! 

Also, we're still doing obedience at Petsmart but now on Mondays. No class next week though.)


----------



## The A Team

Woohoo!!! Sounds like we're gonna have a great turn out!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:

Now I just hope Nanci can make it.....she's working on it....


----------



## Snowbody

donnad said:


> Hope to make it this year as I was in the hospital last year... Would love to meet everyone!


Oh Donna. That brings back memories of last year when we were supposed to go together. Will be great to finally meet this year. You have a car right? So you can get there?


----------



## Snowbody

mom2bijou said:


> It's a deal girlfriend! He likes turkey ones. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Sue...I posted elsewhere but if we can all fit in my SUV, with the dogseats, you are welcome to drive to my house and then we can all go down together. Either way just looking forward to seeing old friends and meet the ones I haven't met yet. :aktion033:
> 
> Pat...thank you for doing the 11th! You are the best! 3rd Annual SM Puppy Party....they get better every year!


Tammy - we can see who's coming from where and figure the car logistics. I know I can find my way to your house and to Pat's. Can't wait.


----------



## donnad

Snowbody said:


> Oh Donna. That brings back memories of last year when we were supposed to go together. Will be great to finally meet this year. You have a car right? So you can get there?


Yes, I have a car but I always get lost, even with a GPS...my daughter constantly makes fun of me!


----------



## CloudClan

I might be able to do this year. Will have to see what is going on show-wise. 

Hmmm bring the bad boys, or leave them home? Well, Cadeau can be a bad boy. But he has done well playing the Jackie's boys and other Maltese at his breeders house. Something to consider. B)


----------



## Snowbody

donnad said:


> Yes, I have a car but I always get lost, even with a GPS...my daughter constantly makes fun of me!


Donna - I know the feeling. For years I've called my DS my personal GPS. He's great and I kind of missed the direction gene - BUT UNLIKE GUYS AM NOT AFRAID TO ASK. :HistericalSmiley: We can always caravan. It's a cinch to get to Tammy's and ride share or we could meet at a Garden State Pway rest area and we could car pool from there.


----------



## Snowbody

CloudClan said:


> I might be able to do this year. Will have to see what is going on show-wise.
> 
> Hmmm bring the bad boys, or leave them home? Well, Cadeau can be a bad boy. But he has done well playing the Jackie's boys and other Maltese at his breeders house. Something to consider. B)


Carina - I want the puppies to take care of. Hmmm and I could bring my DH -- maybe he'd cave into having a sibling for Tyler??:thumbsup:


----------



## donnad

Snowbody said:


> Donna - I know the feeling. For years I've called my DS my personal GPS. He's great and I kind of missed the direction gene - BUT UNLIKE GUYS AM NOT AFRAID TO ASK. :HistericalSmiley: We can always caravan. It's a cinch to get to Tammy's and ride share or we could meet at a Garden State Pway rest area and we could car pool from there.


Sounds good...we have time to decide how we can work things out...I am excited!


----------



## The A Team

CloudClan said:


> I might be able to do this year. Will have to see what is going on show-wise.
> 
> Hmmm bring the bad boys, or leave them home? Well, Cadeau can be a bad boy. But he has done well playing the Jackie's boys and other Maltese at his breeders house. Something to consider. B)


:chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I really really really want to come - I am going to try to make it work this year. Its a long drive but maybe just maybe it can work! Pat, PM me your address so I can look further into this


----------



## The A Team

Hunter's Mom said:


> I really really really want to come - I am going to try to make it work this year. Its a long drive but maybe just maybe it can work! Pat, PM me your address so I can look further into this


 
:clap::clap: :sHa_banana: woohoo, I sure hope so!!!


----------



## cleex1004

Nida, if the timing works out, would you be open to carpooling? I'm in dupont circle.


----------



## Sylie

oh, I so wish I could do that.. But after ....let's see...forty years...all my "vacations" are spent with family. That equals absolutely NO vacations. I seriously wish I could just for once have some fun.
Never mind.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Pat, I'm in! But I will be minus the monster as she is too unpredictable around other dogs. (Just ask Kerry...)


----------



## Bailey&Me

cleex1004 said:


> Nida, if the timing works out, would you be open to carpooling? I'm in dupont circle.


Hey, yeah that's a great idea! I spoke with my cousins about maybe planning a little family vacation to the beach by Pat that weekend so I could do the puppy party/beach trip all in one go! Let me see if that'll end up working out or not. But I'll PM you so we can coordinate!


----------



## mom2bijou

Hunter's Mom said:


> I really really really want to come - I am going to try to make it work this year. Its a long drive but maybe just maybe it can work! Pat, PM me your address so I can look further into this


 I was gonna message you. You have to come this year!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Pat, I'm in! But I will be minus the monster as she is too unpredictable around other dogs. (Just ask Kerry...)


 
artytime::yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian: But Poor little Bonnie girl....:smcry:


----------



## The A Team

Bailey&Me said:


> Hey, yeah that's a great idea! I spoke with my cousins about maybe planning a little family vacation to the beach by Pat that weekend so I could do the puppy party/beach trip all in one go! Let me see if that'll end up working out or not. But I'll PM you so we can coordinate!


 
Yahoo!!! This could be fun for the whole fam!!! :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh my god this is so exciting !!! i remember i had almost just joined sm last year when u girls posted the pictures , they were so beautiful and u all , humans n fluffs looked so happy , i would be honored to be able to make it and meet so many beautiful ladies n fluffs  

sue & tammy thank u much !!!! and pat its wonderful of u to open ur home to all of us !


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

uniquelovdolce said:


> oh my god this is so exciting !!! i remember i had almost just joined sm last year when u girls posted the pictures , they were so beautiful and u all , humans n fluffs looked so happy , i would be honored to be able to make it and meet so many beautiful ladies n fluffs
> 
> sue & tammy thank u much !!!! and pat its wonderful of u to open ur home to all of us !


So Liza, you were basically where I am today: new to the group but fascinated by the closeness you all have and by the beautiful white fur babies I see! I feel lucky to have just "hooked up" here and yet live so near to Pat that I MUST COME! Who knows....perhaps the Pearl Girl might be housebroken by then? (Not counting on that...:smilie_tischkante


----------



## The A Team

Now I'm really looking forward to June!!! Think I'll start the yard work this weekend....:chili: Both inside and outside my house are very pet friendly.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I'm really looking forward to it too! Pat, thanks for inviting us all over. I'm excited to finally meet Bailey's SM aunties!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

exactly . ive been here a year and i still cant belivee i talk more to SM friends then i do my own friends , and only u guys really understand my obsession with my fluff .. cant wait to meet all of u , and yes maybe pearl is housebroken by then lol


Mini Pearls Mom said:


> So Liza, you were basically where I am today: new to the group but fascinated by the closeness you all have and by the beautiful white fur babies I see! I feel lucky to have just "hooked up" here and yet live so near to Pat that I MUST COME! Who knows....perhaps the Pearl Girl might be housebroken by then? (Not counting on that...:smilie_tischkante


im so excited to pat ! ur awesome !


The A Team said:


> Now I'm really looking forward to June!!! Think I'll start the yard work this weekend....:chili: Both inside and outside my house are very pet friendly.


im excited to meet all of u and the fluffs too !!! i hope i have my canon slr camera by then 


Bailey&Me said:


> I'm really looking forward to it too! Pat, thanks for inviting us all over. I'm excited to finally meet Bailey's SM aunties!!!


----------



## poochie2

Pat....what a wonderful thing you are doing organizing a puppy party. That is so thoughtful and kind inviting people and fluffs into your home. 
I'm in Canada...wish I were closer but I'll be thinking of you all on that day. Sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun.:wub:
Jenna


----------



## Snowbody

Uh oh Pat. Does this mean I have to come up with another cake? Maybe I'll be brave with fondant this year When time gets closer let us know what to bring. 
Maybe we should make a theme...maybe Hawaiian? We can get cheap leis, serve blender drinks, lots of fruit, etc. And those fluffs who want to can wear Hawaiian grass skirts or Hawaiian shirts.:HistericalSmiley: I remember an anchor I used to work with on an entertainment show. She had a Hawaiian theme party with invitations to "Camp-come-on-i-wanna-laya.":w00t::w00t: Yes, she was the life of the party. artytime::drinkup:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

uniquelovdolce said:


> ......!! i hope i have my canon slr camera by then


Well, Liza, I'm thinkin' having your camera's much more likely than Pearlie being housebroken by then! She's a real tough little one!


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh Pat. Does this mean I have to come up with another cake? Maybe I'll be brave with fondant this year When time gets closer let us know what to bring.
> Maybe we should make a theme...maybe Hawaiian? We can get cheap leis, serve blender drinks, lots of fruit, etc. And those fluffs who want to can wear Hawaiian grass skirts or Hawaiian shirts.:HistericalSmiley: I remember an anchor I used to work with on an entertainment show. She had a Hawaiian theme party with invitations to "Camp-come-on-i-wanna-laya.":w00t::w00t: Yes, she was the life of the party. artytime::drinkup:


Sue, that cake you made was wonderful!!! A Hawaiian theme sounds like fun! What a great way to start off the summer! Oh, I need to go to the party store this week!!! :aktion033:


----------



## KAG

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh Pat. Does this mean I have to come up with another cake? Maybe I'll be brave with fondant this year When time gets closer let us know what to bring.
> Maybe we should make a theme...maybe Hawaiian? We can get cheap leis, serve blender drinks, lots of fruit, etc. And those fluffs who want to can wear Hawaiian grass skirts or Hawaiian shirts.:HistericalSmiley: I remember an anchor I used to work with on an entertainment show. She had a Hawaiian theme party with invitations to "Camp-come-on-i-wanna-laya.":w00t::w00t: Yes, she was the life of the party. artytime::drinkup:


Sue, who you calling a cheap lei? LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

The A Team said:


> artytime::yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian: But Poor little Bonnie girl....:smcry:


Well...I COULD bring her but she'd probably have to stay on my lap - she'd pee on every pad and eat all the food!:HistericalSmiley::behindsofa:
Still deciding.


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Sue, who you calling a cheap lei? LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:LMAO. Certainly not you, Dear Kerry. You're one of those expensive broads.  But the big question is -- are you coming to the Puppy Party?


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Well...I COULD bring her but she'd probably have to stay on my lap - she'd pee on every pad and eat all the food!:HistericalSmiley::behindsofa:
> Still deciding.


Oh, do bring her! :wub: I'm thinking I need to have a back up plan just in case Bailey decides not to behave himself that day...a stroller perhaps? :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww come on pearl cant be that bad ... 


Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Well, Liza, I'm thinkin' having your camera's much more likely than Pearlie being housebroken by then! She's a real tough little one!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

artytime::happy::happy:


Snowbody said:


> Uh oh Pat. Does this mean I have to come up with another cake? Maybe I'll be brave with fondant this year When time gets closer let us know what to bring.
> Maybe we should make a theme...maybe Hawaiian? We can get cheap leis, serve blender drinks, lots of fruit, etc. And those fluffs who want to can wear Hawaiian grass skirts or Hawaiian shirts.:HistericalSmiley: I remember an anchor I used to work with on an entertainment show. She had a Hawaiian theme party with invitations to "Camp-come-on-i-wanna-laya.":w00t::w00t: Yes, she was the life of the party. artytime::drinkup:


----------



## The A Team

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh, do bring her! :wub: I'm thinking I need to have a back up plan just in case Bailey decides not to behave himself that day...a stroller perhaps? :blush:


You can bring a stroller.....I do have three of them :blush:....and at least four x pens.....we are well equiped :thumbsup:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

uniquelovdolce said:


> aww come on pearl cant be that bad ...


Nonono, not bad at all. She is the light of my life! HOWEVER, I've never trained a dog to wee wee pads before (although I've trained many dogs in my time). She goes faithfully on the pad most time but seems to have at least ONE accident every other day. It's so frustrating. Is that all part of the pad process?:smilie_tischkante:

I realize that her rescue background accounts for much of her "baggage" but between this and the dang poop-eating I wonder if it's only a matter of time or what? I treat her like a new pup...she was totally confined most of her life until we adopted her 3.5 months ago. I adore her and we're slowly learning what's expected of each of us. So, that's what I meant...thinking about June - no idea how she'll be!


----------



## Bibu

I really wish Bibu and I could make it but I have my best friend's wedding in Chicago right on June 11th!!!! 
I wish it could have been another day! :smcry:
We would have definitely made it as we will be new in NY and would love to meet all the fluffs and mommies in the area! :wub: Maybe next time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat, one day I'm going to be at one of your parties, until then I LOVE the pictures so make sure everyone brings their camera's


----------



## KAG

I'm going. Can't wait!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## The A Team

KAG said:


> I'm going. Can't wait!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


:clap::dancing banana: :dancing banana::happy dance:


----------



## suzimalteselover

I wanna come.....soooo bad. I even checked airfares. I was surprised. The prices are actually not bad. Pat, is this party for only East Coasters? You ladies are going to have sooo much fun! Yaaay! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

suzimalteselover said:


> I wanna come.....soooo bad. I even checked airfares. I was surprised. The prices are actually not bad. Pat, is this party for only East Coasters? You ladies are going to have sooo much fun! Yaaay! :chili::chili::chili:


Oh Suzi - that would be amazing!! I don't even know what part of the country you live in. You could take a quick vacation to the Jersey Shore:chili:


----------



## The A Team

suzimalteselover said:


> I wanna come.....soooo bad. I even checked airfares. I was surprised. The prices are actually not bad. Pat, is this party for only East Coasters? You ladies are going to have sooo much fun! Yaaay! :chili::chili::chili:


Suzi, make your reservations! :aktion033: it's artytime: in New Jersey!!


----------



## Lindy

Pat, your gonna need a new addition put on the house, but for puppy parties it would be well worth it!


----------



## Snowbody

I think some of us will be in the water. :w00t: Pat actually has some nice tiered decks that give us plenty of room:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

Have a blast together! Enjoy trading stories and making new friendships! We will ALL be there in spirit!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Okay, I need some help. Pat said to fly into Atlantic City, NJ and she could pick me up there. But, checking from where I live....Des Moines to Atlantic City is a 10 hour flight with 2 layovers. :w00t: I can get better flight connections from Des Moines into Newark airport. But, then, I googled and would need to take a train to the Atlantic City Airport for Pat to pick me up. But, I don't know if this train would be pet friendly? :w00t:  Any suggestions on how I should do this? Gosh, I don't want to make this difficult for anyone.  

Any travel agents here? :huh:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

suzimalteselover said:


> Okay, I need some help. Pat said to fly into Atlantic City, NJ and she could pick me up there. But, checking from where I live....Des Moines to Atlantic City is a 10 hour flight with 2 layovers. :w00t: I can get better flight connections from Des Moines into Newark airport. But, then, I googled and would need to take a train to the Atlantic City Airport for Pat to pick me up. But, I don't know if this train would be pet friendly? :w00t:  Any suggestions on how I should do this? Gosh, I don't want to make this difficult for anyone.
> 
> Any travel agents here? :huh:


Suzi, I've traveled from NYC to New Jersey with Bonnie, no problem. But, I would contact the train service just to be sure. Hope you can make it!


----------



## Snowbody

Suzi - or you can rent a car from Newark and drive straight down...an hour and a half to two hours. It's a pretty straight, easy shot from there...NJ turnpike to Garden State Parkway.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

suzimalteselover said:


> Okay, I need some help. Pat said to fly into Atlantic City, NJ and she could pick me up there. But, checking from where I live....Des Moines to Atlantic City is a 10 hour flight with 2 layovers. :w00t: I can get better flight connections from Des Moines into Newark airport. But, then, I googled and would need to take a train to the Atlantic City Airport for Pat to pick me up. But, I don't know if this train would be pet friendly? :w00t:  Any suggestions on how I should do this? Gosh, I don't want to make this difficult for anyone.
> 
> Any travel agents here? :huh:


Suzi - I live right near Pat. You could find out about Philly airport, which is about an hour to Pat. Newark Airport is further/tougher to drive out of! Also, check Amtrak's site about pet friendly to Philly.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Suzi, I've traveled from NYC to New Jersey with Bonnie, no problem. But, I would contact the train service just to be sure. Hope you can make it!





Snowbody said:


> Suzi - or you can rent a car from Newark and drive straight down...an hour and a half to two hours. It's a pretty straight, easy shot from there...NJ turnpike to Garden State Parkway.





Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Suzi - I live right near Pat. You could find out about Philly airport, which is about an hour to Pat. Newark Airport is further/tougher to drive out of! Also, check Amtrak's site about pet friendly to Philly.


Thank you for the suggestions! Well, we have a direct flight into Newark, only 3 hours and I'm there! :chili: But, I'm nervous about the traffic out of the Newark Airport and trying to navigate alone. :smpullhair: Pat, do you have any wigs I can borrow for the party? :HistericalSmiley:I checked on Philly's airport. Pretty good connections into Philly. But, Amtrak does not allow any pets. They told me the transit train service out of Newark Airport into Atlantic City does not allow pets either. So, it's looking like I need to rent a car. Or, I can hire a private shuttle service to take me from the Philly airport to Pat's door. But, it's expensive. Approx. 120 each way, but would be convenient and no stress. But, I forgot to ask if pets were allowed in their car? :blush: So, is driving from Philly to Pat's house a lot easier than coming from Newark??? Which route is more idiot proof?  Sue mentioned it's a straight shot from Newark Airport. What about Philly Airport? Is is a straight shot too? Or, more twists/turns? Please, feel free to PM Me.....so, we aren't discussing any detailed directions to Pat's home.


----------



## Snowbody

suzimalteselover said:


> Thank you for the suggestions! Well, we have a direct flight into Newark, only 3 hours and I'm there! :chili: But, I'm nervous about the traffic out of the Newark Airport and trying to navigate alone. :smpullhair: Pat, do you have any wigs I can borrow for the party? :HistericalSmiley:I checked on Philly's airport. Pretty good connections into Philly. But, Amtrak does not allow any pets. They told me the transit train service out of Newark Airport into Atlantic City does not allow pets either. So, it's looking like I need to rent a car. Or, I can hire a private shuttle service to take me from the Philly airport to Pat's door. But, it's expensive. Approx. 120 each way, but would be convenient and no stress. But, I forgot to ask if pets were allowed in their car? :blush: So, is driving from Philly to Pat's house a lot easier than coming from Newark??? Which route is more idiot proof?  Sue mentioned it's a straight shot from Newark Airport. What about Philly Airport? Is is a straight shot too? Or, more twists/turns? Please, feel free to PM Me.....so, we aren't discussing any detailed directions to Pat's home.


I don't know but maybe there would be a way to meet you at Newark airport on the way down to Pat's. Anyone from NYC including me, pass right by it. So I might be able to do. Or if I have too many people someone else might. Trying to figure room in cars but that might work. Let us know what time flights arrive. also Pat what time are you thinking of having the party.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Snowbody said:


> I don't know but maybe there would be a way to meet you at Newark airport on the way down to Pat's. Anyone from NYC including me, pass right by it. So I might be able to do. Or if I have too many people someone else might. Trying to figure room in cars but that might work. Let us know what time flights arrive. also Pat what time are you thinking of having the party.


Sue, I could fly into Newark the day before and get a hotel nearby. IF, there is room with someone, and IF, it is not out of their way, then, maybe, I could ride with someone to and fro the party and pay them gas money or mileage. If, there isn't any room with any of the drivers in that area, no worries. I can figure something out.  I sure didn't mean to make this all so complicated. :blush:

The Philly Airport is a great idea too. I could still rent a car from there, too.


----------



## Snowbody

suzimalteselover said:


> Sue, I could fly into Newark the day before and get a hotel nearby. IF, there is room with someone, and IF, it is not out of their way, then, maybe, I could ride with someone to and fro the party and pay them gas money or mileage. If, there isn't any room with any of the drivers in that area, no worries. I can figure something out.  I sure didn't mean to make this all so complicated. :blush:
> 
> The Philly Airport is a great idea too. I could still rent a car from there, too.


Suzi - I go right by the airport so it isn't a real big deal at all. At this point Liza and Dolce are with me. (I'm not even sure if Jim's coming as he did last year since I had been sick right before then.) I think that Linda is going with Kerry so we should be fine if you decide on that. It's just that with the price of the hotel added to your fare it might be cheaper to fly into Philly and get a car. When I looked on Google map I saw it was just about equidistant from either airport to Pats.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat, one day I'm going to be at one of your parties, until then I LOVE the pictures so make sure everyone brings their camera's


Pat, the same here for me.  I'm planning on next year if you are still having the wonderful puppy parties. In the meantime though, I want to send something to help with this year's party ... you and our SM family are more than special ... and, I want to at least be a part of the party spirit in some kind of way.:tender:


----------



## suzimalteselover

Snowbody said:


> Suzi - I go right by the airport so it isn't a real big deal at all. At this point Liza and Dolce are with me. (I'm not even sure if Jim's coming as he did last year since I had been sick right before then.) I think that Linda is going with Kerry so we should be fine if you decide on that. It's just that with the price of the hotel added to your fare it might be cheaper to fly into Philly and get a car. When I looked on Google map I saw it was just about equidistant from either airport to Pats.


Thank you Sue. I checked into airfares from both locations. Newark is a little higher. Same travel times for both locations. I checked on car rentals from Philadelphia's airport....pretty reasonable. I checked on hotel rates/pet rates around Newark Airport....not bad, but, yes, you're right! :thumbsup: Thanks for all your input!!!


----------



## The A Team

suzimalteselover said:


> Thank you Sue. I checked into airfares from both locations. Newark is a little higher. Same travel times for both locations. I checked on car rentals from Philadelphia's airport....pretty reasonable. I checked on hotel rates/pet rates around Newark Airport....not bad, but, yes, you're right! :thumbsup: Thanks for all your input!!!


Suzi, fly into Philly....I'll get you here....


----------



## suzimalteselover

The A Team said:


> Suzi, fly into Philly....I'll get you here....


 
Pat, you are so sweet!!! Thank you so much! But, that's a lot to ask of you! I have a little time to get this all figured out. I sent you a PM. I do know one thing....when I get there.... I expect you to put me to work! When I arrive, I would be happy to do house cleaning, food prep, set up, and tear down and clean up after the party, too. Having a party is a lot of work and I want to help you out.


----------



## Snowbody

suzimalteselover said:


> Pat, you are so sweet!!! Thank you so much! But, that's a lot to ask of you! I have a little time to get this all figured out. I sent you a PM. I do know one thing....when I get there.... I expect you to put me to work! When I arrive, I would be happy to do house cleaning, food prep, set up, and tear down and clean up after the party, too. Having a party is a lot of work and I want to help you out.


Darn, if I knew that Suzi, I'd be throwing the party here. :chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So excited about even the possibility of your coming. And whom, would you bring?


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> Darn, if I knew that Suzi, I'd be throwing the party here. :chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So excited about even the possibility of your coming. And whom, would you bring?


 
......I'm hoping that answer is Josey! Love that little girl!!!!


----------



## chichi

I am going to try my darndist to come this year ,Pat.artytime:artytime:


----------



## The A Team

chichi said:


> I am going to try my darndist to come this year ,Pat.artytime:artytime:


 
:chili::aktion033: That's right, you missed last year!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Snowbody said:


> Darn, if I knew that Suzi, I'd be throwing the party here. :chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So excited about even the possibility of your coming. And whom, would you bring?


Oh, there's plenty of me to go around! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:When is your party? :chili: Mandy is a little big to fit under the plane seats. Cody and Josey are a good size to fly with. But, Cody is terrified of flying/thunderstorms/fireworks....any loud sounds. He pants/shakes and then, starts to vomit on himself.  It's awful. So, we've tried Benadryl, the Happy Traveler pill, Bach Rescue Remedy, calming treats, and spraying the Pheromone spray in the carrier. I even bought the Thundershirt for his anxiety. Nothing has worked over the years. My vet said we are down to anti-anxiety or anti-depressant meds now. I hate to go that route. So, he does better staying home. But, he does ride in the car well. Not to go on and on....but, he's not afraid of the lawn mower, leaf blower, vacuum. I don't get it. 





The A Team said:


> ......I'm hoping that answer is Josey! Love that little girl!!!!


Josey is a great traveler. She will probably come. She's hoping she can play with Ava!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Josey is a great traveler. She will probably come. She's hoping she can play with Ava![/QUOTE]

Suzi, I'm excited to meet you and Josey! Bailey and I will be there too, and we're looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## The A Team

Holy cow! Does this mean Aolani will get to meet Josey??? :wub::wub:
oh boy, oh boy!!

As long as Josey is the same size or larger than Ava, they will have a ball, she is mean to dogs smaller than her!! :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

lol !!! i think ava is smaller than dolce ... dolce is very much excited to meet ava !!! he saw her on facebook yesterday n he couldnt contain himself , a lil bit of drool fell on my keyboard :w00t:


The A Team said:


> Holy cow! Does this mean Aolani will get to meet Josey??? :wub::wub:
> oh boy, oh boy!!
> 
> As long as Josey is the same size or larger than Ava, they will have a ball, she is mean to dogs smaller than her!! :w00t:


----------



## Maglily

I am checking out flights and how to get there, I would love to come!


----------



## The A Team

Maglily said:


> I am checking out flights and how to get there, I would love to come!


 
:chili::walklikeanegyptian: :clap::sHa_banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Bailey&Me

The A Team said:


> Holy cow! Does this mean Aolani will get to meet Josey??? :wub::wub:
> oh boy, oh boy!!
> 
> As long as Josey is the same size or larger than Ava, they will have a ball, she is mean to dogs smaller than her!! :w00t:


There are dogs smaller than Ava?? I guess I'm so used to my tubby Bailey, it's hard to imagine the teeny little ones! 

Bailey says it's a good thing he's bigger than Ava so they can be friends...he's excited to meet his gorgeous little Valentine :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

Maglily said:


> I am checking out flights and how to get there, I would love to come!


 artytime::yahoo:I will have to wear the snookie poof that day for you LOL!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

:smrofl:


mom2bijou said:


> artytime::yahoo:I will have to wear the snookie poof that day for you LOL!!!


----------



## mfa

oh Pat, how much fun!!!!!! we would love to go if we can,
plus Pearlan really wants to meet her valentine Archie!:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team

mfa said:


> oh Pat, how much fun!!!!!! we would love to go if we can,
> plus Pearlan really wants to meet her valentine Archie!:wub::wub:


 
oh boy! This year's gonna be really fun!!! The Virginia contingent should get together for the trip!!


----------



## Johita

WOWZERS looks like its going to be a huge turnout. I sure hope to be able to take Aolani - we are going to work non-stop on his socialization in hopes that he will be a gentleman at the party.


----------



## ann80

Too close & tempting to pass up, hope you don't mind another eastcoast guest. We start our Cape vacation that day, but may drive there for an exciting visit, then onto vacation for the week. Thanks Pat for opening up your home.


----------



## Moxie'smom

Oh Pat..i think you should make it a theme party..how's about a subway theme?..LOL

I haven't been around SM..been training etc. ..but I did hear thru the grapevine about this little get together at your lovely home and would love to come this year. (It's after my first trial, OMG! so nervous..and the Nationals so should be calmed down by then..lol) Moxie and I will be needing a ride from NYC. Either way we'll be looking forward to it. 

Thanks for the invite..and we'll be looking forward to seeing you in a couple weeks in Dallas.
and I'll be looking forward to seeing everyone else in Joyzey in a few weeks after that.

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## Snowbody

OMG -- Brenda, you might come? WOWZA:chili::chili: And VA/MD/DE/MA/CT/NJ/IA representatives? We could try for the 50 states and abroad. :cheer: Uh, Pat. i think you better get a bigger house. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So terrific!! So any chance of the Hawaiian theme? If so I need to shop now


----------



## mom2bijou

Johita said:


> WOWZERS looks like its going to be a huge turnout. I sure hope to be able to take Aolani - we are going to work non-stop on his socialization in hopes that he will be a gentleman at the party.


Same here Edith. I'm in the same boat w/Benny. I brought him to Pat's the last 2 years. He was a bit of a handful last year but he calmed down after awhile and then things were fine. I'll have to see what the final head count (human and fluffs) will be and then decide from there. Hope both our boys can be gentlemen and attend the party. rayer:rayer:

If we bring them and they are bad then you and I will be sitting in the corner w/them all alone LOL!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u have to bring them ! im pretty sure they will do ok. im dying to meet those boys !


mom2bijou said:


> Same here Edith. I'm in the same boat w/Benny. I brought him to Pat's the last 2 years. He was a bit of a handful last year but he calmed down after awhile and then things were fine. I'll have to see what the final head count (human and fluffs) will be and then decide from there. Hope both our boys can be gentlemen and attend the party. rayer:rayer:
> 
> If we bring them and they are bad then you and I will be sitting in the corner w/them all alone LOL!


----------



## The A Team

My house and yard are fine for plenty of people and pups :yes:.....hopefully it doesn't rain that day! :w00t:

Suzi (and Josey have the guest bedroom, plus there are two sofas and room for two or so air mattresses. After that I might be in trouble....:blush:. Now I'm wishing the renters hadn't moved into my mom's house already!!!

The hotels around here aren't dog friendly (I found that out last year when I went checking). Houses can be rented on the island, can't tell you the prices till I start looking....some allow dogs, some don't. Nanci (Puttie Pie) has rented the same house for the past few years and will again this year. 

Let's keep the communication open and I'm sure we'll figure everything out :thumbsup:

.....and let's all say a prayer for a nice sunny warm day on June 11th!!


----------



## donnad

I am so excited that so many people are going to be coming and I will get a chance to meet everyone! I was so disappointed last year that I missed the fun.

Thanks Pat for doing this again


----------



## angelgirl599

mom2bijou said:


> Same here Edith. I'm in the same boat w/Benny. I brought him to Pat's the last 2 years. He was a bit of a handful last year but he calmed down after awhile and then things were fine. I'll have to see what the final head count (human and fluffs) will be and then decide from there. Hope both our boys can be gentlemen and attend the party. rayer:rayer:
> 
> If we bring them and they are bad then you and I will be sitting in the corner w/them all alone LOL!


Aolani and Benny will be okay, I'll bring turkey hot dogs for both of them!! :chili:


----------



## The A Team

Moxie'smom said:


> Oh Pat..i think you should make it a theme party..how's about a subway theme?..LOL
> 
> I haven't been around SM..been training etc. ..but I did hear thru the grapevine about this little get together at your lovely home and would love to come this year. (It's after my first trial, OMG! so nervous..and the Nationals so should be calmed down by then..lol) Moxie and I will be needing a ride from NYC. Either way we'll be looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks for the invite..and we'll be looking forward to seeing you in a couple weeks in Dallas.
> and I'll be looking forward to seeing everyone else in Joyzey in a few weeks after that.
> 
> Leslie & Moxie


 
:rofl: Subway theme....geesszzz....:blush:

Hey, maybe you can hold an impromptu training class and give us some pointers!!!!

Sue suggested a Hawiian theme, that sounds good....:thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom

Pat,

I hope there's room for one more!!! I think I'll be able to make it this year. I won't be bringing a dog, though. The only one who likes car rides is Harry and he can't be around other dogs, so I'll be coming without a furry baby.... but I'm sure that there will be plenty to share!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Bailey&Me said:


> Suzi, I'm excited to meet you and Josey! Bailey and I will be there too, and we're looking forward to seeing you there!


Thank you! I look forward to meeting you and Bailey too! It will be nice for the two honorary Maltese to finally meet! 



The A Team said:


> Holy cow! Does this mean Aolani will get to meet Josey??? :wub::wub:
> oh boy, oh boy!!
> 
> As long as Josey is the same size or larger than Ava, they will have a ball, she is mean to dogs smaller than her!! :w00t:


Oh, I sure hope Aolani is there! 
Josey is bigger than Ava. So, we should be fine and everything should be a go with Ava.  Josey is a chunky monkey! LOL The only thing smaller than Ava is....I would think....are her tiny stuffed animals. I had this vision of her beating up her tiny stuffed animals. :HistericalSmiley:



Maglily said:


> I am checking out flights and how to get there, I would love to come!


You have to go Brenda! I will PM you before making my actual plane reservations. 


mom2bijou said:


> artytime::yahoo:I will have to wear the snookie poof that day for you LOL!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Hey Pat....is Jersey Shore's JWows' little Maltese and Pom invited? 



Johita said:


> WOWZERS looks like its going to be a huge turnout. I sure hope to be able to take Aolani - we are going to work non-stop on his socialization in hopes that he will be a gentleman at the party.


You have to bring Aolani!!!!!!!!!!! I will totally carry him around all day and take care of him, if need be. Edith, don't worry about it....please, bring him! They are all our kids. Nobody's fluff will be perfectly behaved, I'm sure. There are bound to be little tiffs. Please, please bring Aolani....or, I will be so sad. 



mom2bijou said:


> Same here Edith. I'm in the same boat w/Benny. I brought him to Pat's the last 2 years. He was a bit of a handful last year but he calmed down after awhile and then things were fine. I'll have to see what the final head count (human and fluffs) will be and then decide from there. Hope both our boys can be gentlemen and attend the party. rayer:rayer:
> 
> If we bring them and they are bad then you and I will be sitting in the corner w/them all alone LOL!


Nope! Please, bring Benny...it will work out! I can carry Benny around, too! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Suzi and Brenda - this would be awesome if you can come from so far away. :chili::chili: Anything by plane seems really far to me. Now I hope that Erin will be inspired!!

So I have one little question...


*IS IT JUNE YET??*​


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> Suzi and Brenda - this would be awesome if you can come from so far away. :chili::chili: Anything by plane seems really far to me. Now I hope that Erin will be inspired!!
> 
> So I have one little question...
> 
> 
> 
> *IS IT JUNE YET??*​


 
Now wait a minute Sue.......I need this time......gotta get the yard looking pretty.....ordered a new awning, having the deck power washed this week and trying to get someone to replace worn out boards. Then in May I gotta get the flowers planted. It'll be June soon enough 

Working on cleaning up the inside too :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou

angelgirl599 said:


> Aolani and Benny will be okay, I'll bring turkey hot dogs for both of them!! :chili:


 Auntie Diana is the best! Hot dogs for all the bad dogs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Suzi....watch out...I may be handing Benny over to you when I see you :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily

The A Team said:


> :chili::walklikeanegyptian: :clap::sHa_banana: :dancing banana:


Yeppo - my sister will be taking care of Jodi, I think it will be enough to get me there. well that is if everything works out with airfares - got to check into it a bit more yet. :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

Snowbody said:


> OMG -- Brenda, you might come? WOWZA:chili::chili: And VA/MD/DE/MA/CT/NJ/IA representatives? We could try for the 50 states and abroad. :cheer: Uh, Pat. i think you better get a bigger house. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So terrific!! So any chance of the Hawaiian theme? If so I need to shop now


 
YEPPO! maybe I'll be the token Canadian. I am tossing around the plans now.:smstarz: it is so simple here, there's only one airport near me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

mom2bijou said:


> Same here Edith. I'm in the same boat w/Benny. I brought him to Pat's the last 2 years. He was a bit of a handful last year but he calmed down after awhile and then things were fine. I'll have to see what the final head count (human and fluffs) will be and then decide from there. Hope both our boys can be gentlemen and attend the party. rayer:rayer:
> 
> If we bring them and they are bad then *you and I will be sitting in the corner w/them all alone* LOL!


Oh, something tells me you'll have company...that is, if I bring the monster.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, something tells me you'll have company...that is, if I bring the monster.:HistericalSmiley:


 Bring Bonnie Linda! We can all be outcasts together! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

Guess what. This is turning out to be such a large event this year, that I'm going call the local newspaper....I think they'd love to come and take pics that day!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

I will look at air fare. It may be the only way I get too see Tammy and Alice this year. I know Nanci went last year and I would live to see her.


----------



## The A Team

casa verde maltese said:


> I will look at air fare. It may be the only way I get too see Tammy and Alice this year. I know Nanci went last year and I would live to see her.


 
Nanci will be here....:thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese

What is the closet large airport Pat?


----------



## The A Team

casa verde maltese said:


> What is the closet large airport Pat?


Atlantic City is the closest - about 45 minutes away.


Philadelphia is about 1 to 1 1/2 hours away....but if you get in around the same time as Suzi - Stan can pick you both up from the airport.

Newark is like 2 hours away and there are many scary highways to deal with:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> Atlantic City is the closest - about 45 minutes away.
> 
> 
> Philadelphia is about 1 to 1 1/2 hours away....but if you get in around the same time as Suzi - Stan can pick you both up from the airport.
> 
> Newark is like 2 hours away and *there are many scary highways to deal with:*w00t:


Oh Pat, you're giving Jersey a bad name. :angry: Oh wait, Jersey Shore already did that.:HistericalSmiley: What exit are you from? :smrofl: I can get away with this since my DH is from Jersey and I drive all those scary highways all the time. I think it's more the scary drivers than the roads. :w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou

casa verde maltese said:


> I will look at air fare. It may be the only way I get too see Tammy and Alice this year. I know Nanci went last year and I would live to see her.


 :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

My Jennifer and Atticus are gonna come?!?!?!??!!?! Oh baby! You didn't tell me this. You've been holding out on me! 

I so hope you come. I'm bummed no Nationals this year. This would be awesome if you came. 

Pat.....what a party this is turning out to be!!!!


----------



## harrysmom

The A Team said:


> Atlantic City is the closest - about 45 minutes away.
> 
> 
> Philadelphia is about 1 to 1 1/2 hours away....but if you get in around the same time as Suzi - Stan can pick you both up from the airport.
> 
> Newark is like 2 hours away and there are many scary highways to deal with:w00t:


I drive those highways all of the time and I don't think they're scary at all...lol. To get to your house it would be the NJ Turnpike to the Parkway... both pretty decent roads.


----------



## casa verde maltese

mom2bijou said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> My Jennifer and Atticus are gonna come?!?!?!??!!?! Oh baby! You didn't tell me this. You've been holding out on me!
> 
> I so hope you come. I'm bummed no Nationals this year. This would be awesome if you came.
> 
> Pat.....what a party this is turning out to be!!!!


I just looked it's only $289 flight (r/t) to Philadelphia!
Hopefully it will stay that low for a few more days.
(or go lower! ha ha) Then I have get a room - or camp out in Pat's Hot Tub for 3 nights!! LOL! (i could do that if she'd keep the wine coming!)


----------



## chichi

Jennifer,I'm sure Pat would keep the wine coming margheritas( sp.)too!!:wine:


----------



## Sylie

I'm getting so envious....I want to be there. Well, I should make a trip to PA to see my dear old dad. How far from Washington Dulles airport? How far from Cambridge, Maryland? That would be way more fun than simply going to the nursing home and just sitting there trying to pry words out of my 91 year old father. I mean in addition to visiting Father, of course.


----------



## The A Team

Sylie said:


> I'm getting so envious....I want to be there. Well, I should make a trip to PA to see my dear old dad. How far from Washington Dulles airport? How far from Cambridge, Maryland? That would be way more fun than simply going to the nursing home and just sitting there trying to pry words out of my 91 year old father. I mean in addition to visiting Father, of course.


 
From Washington Dulles airport? hmmmm not sure, maybe 2 or 3 hours?

Cambridge, Md? Don't know.......


.....anyone know????


----------



## The A Team

I just went through this thread and wrote down who all said they were coming and this is it: (hope I didn't miss anyone:blush

1 Tammy (mom2bijou) NY 2 Benny & Emma
2 Edith (Johita) NY 1 Aolani
3 Nida (Bailey&me) VA 1 Bailey
4 Diana (angelgirl599) NY 1 Lola
5 Sue (Snowbody) NY 1 Tyler
6 Alice (godivagoddess) NY 2 Mia & Gemma
7 Liza (uniquelovdolce) NY 1 dolce
8 Donna (donnad) NY 2 Summer & Chole
9 Sheil (Mini Pearl's Mom) NJ 1 pearl
10 Carina (Cloudclan) Md 3 - 6????? :HistericalSmiley:
11 Erin (Hunter's mom) Me 1 Hunter
12 Christina (cleex1004) VA 1 Louis
13 Linda (Bonnie's Mommie) NY 1 Bonnie
14 Kerry (KAG) NY 3 Crisse, Darla & Fallon
15 Suzi (suzimalteselover) Ia 1 Josey
16 Jill (chi chi) De 1 Dink
17 Brenda (Maglily) Canada ? may not bring Jody
18 Florence (mfa) Va 1 Pearlean
19 Ann (ann80) Ct 2 Zoey & chloe
20 Leslie (moxie's mom) NY 1 Moxie
21 Debbie (harry's mom) NJ ? who you bringin' Deb?
22 Jennifer (Casa Verde Maltese) NM 1 Attacus
23 Sylvia (Sylie) Ca 1 (maybe coming??) MiMi

24 me (The A Team) NJ 4 Archie, Abbey,Ava & Tink
25 Nanci (Puttie Pie) Vt 1 Baby (aka Rosie Posie)
26 Nikki NJ (chihuahua contingent) 4 chi's
27 Elaine NJ (chihuahua contingent) 4 chi's

28 Lawrence & Liz (Chiara's dad) NY 2 or 3 JJ & Chiara
29 Linda (Lindy) (chihuahua contingent) 1 Abbie aka Girlie

Please keep me updated as to if any plans change. This is do-able for sure! *If needed* for some of the out-of-towners I can find a house on the island to go in on....so it won't be so much.


----------



## jpupart

Oh my gosh- it looks like so much fun!!!! So many fun people going and Pat's parties always look fantastic. I want to go, tooooooooo!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

Hmmm..... I have free Southwest tickets and tons of American Airlines miles,too and Philly is such an easy flight from here....... maybe......., but Candy is such a terrible traveler....... (sigh) ..... I'm a definite wanna go, but don't know


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

The A Team said:


> From Washington Dulles airport? hmmmm not sure, maybe 2 or 3 hours?
> 
> Cambridge, Md? Don't know.......
> 
> 
> .....anyone know????


I live right near Pat and my dd lives in Gaithersburg, MD. It's at least a 4 hr. trip to Gaithrsburg, if that helps you. ALWAYS beltway traffic dependent. It's not a hard trip. 195 north to Jersey Tpk to Exit 11 (Shore Points). You need mapquest...


----------



## Snowbody

OMG Pat - this is going to be amazing. :chili::chili: And the most shocking part to me, is how many people's names I just look down the list and KNOW!!! I can't believe we've built this community of SM moms and dads just on the East Coast (plus those wonderful SMers who are coming from afar:thumbsup. Boy, we better give extra kisses to our little fluffs for bringing this great group together.
Maybe we should have called this Pat's Maltese & Chi Specialty. :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## suzimalteselover

jpupart said:


> Oh my gosh- it looks like so much fun!!!! So many fun people going and Pat's parties always look fantastic. I want to go, tooooooooo!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> Hmmm..... I have free Southwest tickets and tons of American Airlines miles,too and Philly is such an easy flight from here....... maybe......., but Candy is such a terrible traveler....... (sigh) ..... I'm a definite wanna go, but don't know


Oh Jocelyn, it would be wonderful if you could attend!!!! :wub::wub::wub:

Wow, a wonderful turn out this year!!!! :thumbsup: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

this is looking soo soo exciting . its going to be wonderful to meet all of you and the fluffs. pat again thanks , and sue thanks for offering to give me the ride, too cool , this is going to be amazing.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Pat, do you have guests bring in any hors d'oeuvres/appetizers, drinks, snacks, etc to help you out? I can't really pack anything in the suitcase for food/drinks, but, what could I bring to help you out???? I can help with decorating/set up/cleaning/food prep the night before! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Snowbody said:


> OMG Pat - this is going to be amazing. :chili::chili: And the most shocking part to me, is how many people's names I just look down the list and KNOW!!! I can't believe we've built this community of SM moms and dads just on the East Coast (plus those wonderful SMers who are coming from afar:thumbsup. Boy, we better give extra kisses to our little fluffs for bringing this great group together.
> Maybe we should have called this Pat's Maltese & Chi Specialty. :smrofl::smrofl:


And I'm excited because I don't know _anyone_ but because I live almost around the corner I am gonna get to meet all the fluffies and their moms (dads?)!


----------



## The A Team

Those who are coming by car can bring something,.....a salad, appetizer, desert, soda - or whatever. I'll have some salads and snacks, some wine and beer hamburgers & hot dogs- as it gets closer we'll figure out who's bringing what. There's always way too much food, and that's good. 

And Suzi, yep.....we'll put you to work - don't worry :innocent:


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> OMG Pat - this is going to be amazing. :chili::chili: And the most shocking part to me, is how many people's names I just look down the list and KNOW!!! I can't believe we've built this community of SM moms and dads just on the East Coast (plus those wonderful SMers who are coming from afar:thumbsup. Boy, we better give extra kisses to our little fluffs for bringing this great group together.
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe we should have called this Pat's Maltese & Chi Specialty*. :smrofl::smrofl:


Hey if we all had chihuahuas, we could call it...

Pat's Wine and Chi's party......think about it.... :blush:


----------



## casa verde maltese

The A Team said:


> I just went through this thread and wrote down who all said they were coming and this is it: (hope I didn't miss anyone:blush
> 
> 1 Tammy (mom2bijou) NY 2 Benny & Emma
> 2 Edith (Johita) NY 1 Aolani
> 3 Nida (Bailey&me) VA 1 Bailey
> 4 Diana (angelgirl599) NY 1 Lola
> 5 Sue (Snowbody) NY 1 Tyler
> 6 Alice (godivagoddess) NY 2 Mia & Gemma
> 7 Liza (uniquelovdolce) NY 1 dolce
> 8 Donna (donnad) NY 2 Summer & Chole
> 9 Sheil (Mini Pearl's Mom) NJ 1 pearl
> 10 Carina (Cloudclan) Md 3 - 6????? :HistericalSmiley:
> 11 Erin (Hunter's mom) Me 1 Hunter
> 12 Christina (cleex1004) VA 1 Louis
> 13 Linda (Bonnie's Mommie) NY 1 Bonnie
> 14 Kerry (KAG) NY 3 Crisse, Darla & Fallon
> 15 Suzi (suzimalteselover) Ia 1 Josey
> 16 Jill (chi chi) De 1 Dink
> 17 Brenda (Maglily) Canada ? may not bring Jody
> 18 Florence (mfa) Va 1 Pearlean
> 19 Ann (ann80) Ct 2 Zoey & chloe
> 20 Leslie (moxie's mom) NY 1 Moxie
> 21 Debbie (harry's mom) NJ ? who you bringin' Deb?
> 22 Jennifer (Casa Verde Maltese) NM 1 Attacus
> 23 Sylvia (Sylie) Ca 1 (maybe coming??) MiMi
> 
> 24 me (The A Team) NJ 4 Archie, Abbey,Ava & Tink
> 25 Nanci (Puttie Pie) Vt 1 Baby (aka Rosie Posie)
> 26 Nikki NJ (chihuahua contingent) 4 chi's
> 27 Elaine NJ (chihuahua contingent) 4 chi's
> 
> 28 Lawrence & Liz (Chiara's dad) NY 2 or 3 JJ & Chiara
> 29 Linda (Lindy) (chihuahua contingent) 1 Abbie aka Girlie
> 
> Please keep me updated as to if any plans change. This is do-able for sure! *If needed* for some of the out-of-towners I can find a house on the island to go in on....so it won't be so much.


I'm very interested in going in w/folks for a house for the weekend.
Anyone Else interested?


----------



## CloudClan

Hey Pat, 

Just have to add my mom as a +1. If I am going to take 3 dogs (or 6  ) especially with one of them being Cadeau I will need the extra hands.  

Sheil, 

I live in Germantown, just north of Gaithersburg and yes for me I am figuring about 4 hours without nasty traffic.


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> Hey if we all had chihuahuas, we could call it...
> 
> Pat's Wine and Chi's party......think about it.... :blush:


As long as it's not Whine and Chi's! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599

Same with me, Kevin really loved going to the puppy party last year and he'd love to come this year if there's space.


----------



## Snowbody

Uh oh -- was thinking Jim will come again too but will that be too many? Or do we need the men to do manly things -- got any heavy lifting, Pat? Oh yeah, the Chihuahuas. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

I assumed husbands, boyfriends, mothers, etc would be coming....I just wanted to try to figure out which SM people were coming first. As long as it doesn't rain :w00t: we'll be fine. 

Just a reminder though, the hotels around here don't take dogs!!

Long Beach Island is a resort area and has a lot of rental houses, but they don't all allow dogs. If anyone needs to rent a house let me know soon. I was thinking some people might want to go in with each other to save $. Not sure how flexible the owners will be - it may have to be a weekly rental. We really need to start thinking about this!! I live in a two bedroom house...and Suzi was the first to claim it (or I offered it, LOL). I have room for maybe two or three air mattresses and have a sofa. 

Time is ticking on......time to organize the sleeping 
arrangements! :yes:


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> As long as it's not Whine and Chi's! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


That's the pre-party. But funny.....the whine magically disappears when the wine comes out. :innocent:


----------



## casa verde maltese

My current thoughts are to fly into CT now.. and drive down w/Nanci...
on Friday.. so we'd need to figure out lodging for Fri & Sat. nights.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky says no fair Mom....I wanna go meet my SM buddies! Wish we lived closer! :smcry:

I'm sure you'll take lots of pictures!!! B)


----------



## The A Team

casa verde maltese said:


> My current thoughts are to fly into CT now.. and drive down w/Nanci...
> on Friday.. so we'd need to figure out lodging for Fri & Sat. nights.


 
Nanci has rented the same two bedroom house for the past two years....I'm sure she'll want to do that again....that should work for you guys.


----------



## The A Team

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky says no fair Mom....I wanna go meet my SM buddies! Wish we lived closer! :smcry:
> 
> I'm sure you'll take lots of pictures!!! B)


Hey, catch a flight..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lindy

Ok, now hold the phone! I don't think you should just call the newspaper, you might as well add the tri-state TV stations and BRAVO, too! You know they can make a cable show out of anything! LOL


----------



## The A Team

The A Team said:


> I just went through this thread and wrote down who all said they were coming and this is it: (hope I didn't miss anyone:blush
> 
> 1 Tammy (mom2bijou) NY 2 Benny & Emma
> 2 Edith (Johita) NY 1 Aolani
> 3 Nida (Bailey&me) VA 1 Bailey
> 4 Diana (angelgirl599) NY 1 Lola
> 5 Sue (Snowbody) NY 1 Tyler
> 6 Alice (godivagoddess) NY 2 Mia & Gemma
> 7 Liza (uniquelovdolce) NY 1 dolce
> 8 Donna (donnad) NY 2 Summer & Chole
> 9 Sheil (Mini Pearl's Mom) NJ 1 pearl
> 10 Carina (Cloudclan) Md 3 - 6????? :HistericalSmiley:
> 11 Erin (Hunter's mom) Me 1 Hunter
> 12 Christina (cleex1004) VA 1 Louis
> 13 Linda (Bonnie's Mommie) NY 1 Bonnie
> 14 Kerry (KAG) NY 3 Crisse, Darla & Fallon
> 15 Suzi (suzimalteselover) Ia 1 Josey
> 16 Jill (chi chi) De 1 Dink
> 17 Brenda (Maglily) Canada ? may not bring Jody
> 18 Florence (mfa) Va 1 Pearlean
> 19 Ann (ann80) Ct 2 Zoey & chloe
> 20 Leslie (moxie's mom) NY 1 Moxie
> 21 Debbie (harry's mom) NJ ? who you bringin' Deb?
> 22 Jennifer (Casa Verde Maltese) NM 1 Attacus
> 23 Sylvia (Sylie) Ca 1 (maybe coming??) MiMi
> 
> 24 me (The A Team) NJ 4 Archie, Abbey,Ava & Tink
> 25 Nanci (Puttie Pie) Vt 1 Baby (aka Rosie Posie)
> 26 Nikki NJ (chihuahua contingent) 4 chi's
> 27 Elaine NJ (chihuahua contingent) 4 chi's
> 
> 28 Lawrence & Liz (Chiara's dad) NY 2 or 3 JJ & Chiara
> 29 Linda (Lindy) (chihuahua contingent) 1 Abbie aka Girlie
> 
> Please keep me updated as to if any plans change. This is do-able for sure! *If needed* for some of the out-of-towners I can find a house on the island to go in on....so it won't be so much.


addition:

30 Debbie (ScilianRose) Pa 1 dog - Daisy

:aktion033:


----------



## godiva goddess

WOW!!! 30!!!! AMAZING!!! WOO HOO!!!!! I can't wait Pat--Your party is always THE party of the YEAR!!! I am so excited-- *THANK YOU PAT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## godiva goddess

btw, I love how you labeled Nikki and Elaine the Chihuahua contingent....LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

godiva goddess said:


> btw, I love how you labeled Nikki and Elaine the Chihuahua contingent....LOL!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Alice....you're part of that chihuahua contingent too.....

YIKES, I almost forgot my friend Jill and her Poo-chon, Milo. Milo is a bigger boy, but he's good. The chihuahua's usually attack him if he moves.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*30!!!! I'm so freaking jealous it's pathetic!!!!!!!!*:smmadder:


----------

